# Are you a highly sensitive person?



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

An HSP is a highly sensitive person...

*HSP checklist*

*Information of hihgly sensitive people*

I think it would be really interesting to see how the different temperaments score on this and what they about it...
Thank you in advance to anyone who answers


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

This test is a little redundant:

-	I am easily overwhelmed by strong sensory input.
- I am easily overwhelmed by things like bright lights, strong smells,coarse fabrics,or sirens close by.
-	I am made uncomfortable by loud noises.
-	I am bothered by intense stimuli, like loud noises or chaotic scenes.
-	I get rattled when I have a lot to do in a short amount of time.
-	I am annoyed when people try to get me to do too many things at once.
- I become unpleasantly aroused when a lot is going on around me.
-	I find it unpleasant to have a lot going on at once.

Sorry, just an observation. I checked 22, but many of them were comparative which made it hard to guage. 

I do feel like my senses are raw, and I get overwhelmed by things easily. I don't like bright lights or fast motion in my vision. I hate loud sounds, my radio is always barely audible and certain voices are too much that I cringe a bit. I hear those 'mosquito' tones at higher frequencies than most people around me. 

When I get upset, I like to sit in a dark and quiet room to center myself, because I get especially short at dealing with senses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishier3000 (Apr 3, 2010)

Whoops! I think I messed your poll up, queenofleaves. >.< Is there a way to remove one poll count from INFJ 10-18?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

fishier3000 said:


> Whoops! I think I messed your poll up, queenofleaves. >.< Is there a way to remove one poll count from INFJ 10-18?


lol I'm not sure...I'll just disregard it


----------



## Shaneus (Feb 16, 2010)

A few in that fairly basic test could've gone either way. I scored 16 but could've gone a bit higher. Will be interesting to see what the results turn out to be!


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

I scored 9.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

14, I guess I'm not too bad or good.


----------



## Memphisto (Jan 27, 2010)

18....could've been worse!


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

23, INFJ

Seems to very much overlap with the sensory aspects of my Asperger's Syndrome.


----------



## Collossus (Dec 14, 2009)

Infj, 25...


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

INFJ. 22 on the test.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

19...I've developed a shell due to life experiences, but I'm still a big, gooey mess inside. :tongue:


----------



## hustina (Apr 15, 2010)

ENFP - 9

Funny... I always thought I was oversensitive 0____o


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Damn I'm really only getting poll answers from the NFs and NTs lol


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

INFP - I scored 17. I am sensitive to mostly emotions in myself and others. I can very strongly feel even the most subtle emotion in others.


----------



## Later Days (Jan 19, 2010)

12 checked here, though I am quite aware of all environmental changes/people changes around me. I actually feel myself to be a less outwardly emotional person than my fellow ENFPs. I tend to border on being an ENFJ a lot.


----------



## Later Days (Jan 19, 2010)

I find it funny that everyone thinks the ENFP is one big mess of oversensitivity, but we seem to be getting fairly low scores. :tongue:


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

I got 20. 

I guess I'm an INFP. That's usually what I test as.


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm just over the mark at 15. Some of them seem to be saying the same thing in different ways, and one: "Being very hungry creates a strong reaction in me,disrupting my concentration or mood." is more of a crash in blood sugar for me than what I would consider a sensitivity answer.


----------



## White Light (Mar 9, 2010)

*I got 21!* O_O


----------



## Citizen (May 20, 2010)

I realise that mine is not at all the type of personality being examined here, but, just to provide a contrast, I, an INTP, scored 2, and that was due solely to my intense appreciation for music and other fine arts.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I voted for the wrong thing on the poll. I got 21. I know that I very highly sensitive, but I think I am pretty good at hiding the extremities of it, and even then people can tell that I am pretty sensitive. I try to hide it because I usually get put down about it or some of my family members think I am just faking it somehow when something really bothers me.


----------



## boredToDeath (Jan 3, 2010)

I got 25, and I took that test a long time ago and I also got 25.
I am really sensitive, and people see me as a weirdo or weakling for being that way, and I try to hide it but it still shows.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

I cried when I read the questions because they were so true to me. I'm an extremely sensitive person. :sad:


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

I scored 22.


----------



## Aiam (May 30, 2010)

Got myself a 13. I thrive under stress, but resent being put upon; I love concerts, big busy cities, but not needless hubbub.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

INFP, scoring 18 to 19. Some yes answers could have been no and the other way around.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

(I got 27/27 by the way)... maybe I'm an INFP?


----------



## Noxus (Nov 24, 2009)

I got a 17 on the HSP checklist, which I'm fairly comfortable with. I sort of like being more sensitive, and I don't think the score is high enough to affect me too damagingly.


----------



## jasonm (May 24, 2010)

I scored 22 - INFP


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm very sensitve. That sucks too, because I'm a man.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

i got 18 :blushed::laughing:


----------



## boredToDeath (Jan 3, 2010)

I think that an HSP is not only about mental sensitivity, but physical sensitivity as well; being INFP means that you are sensitive to positive and negative comments, actions, events, etc. But an HSP is also sensitive to physical stimulus, for example, extreme weather, or pain.


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

I got 12, but I didn't check things that I wasn't 100% clear. Some of those probably do apply to me, but I didn't want to be over-sensitive with my checking


----------



## Mirlong (Jun 10, 2010)

ENFP, I scored a 14 which is average I guess.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

Waffle said:


> I find it funny that everyone thinks the ENFP is one big mess of oversensitivity, but we seem to be getting fairly low scores. :tongue:


I'm an ENFP and I got a 16


----------



## Electrical flOw (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes I am. I read the book, I am high sensation seeker too.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

ENFJ - 9. 


I am very sensitive to criticism (probably because of my perfectionist tendancies) but in other areas I am stronger.


----------



## Firelily25130 (Jul 29, 2011)

I got 20. I really believe I am highly sensitive, I'm an INFP.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I got 20 (INFP)


----------



## Adriana (Aug 6, 2011)

I got 12, ENFP, but there were many questions that were virtually the same and those were just the ones I didn't check, all about being bothered by noise and stuff, which I'm not. Other HSP tests give me a much higher result. I do think I'm very sensitive, albeit less to physical things.


----------



## KC (May 5, 2011)

23, ENFJ...

I know right?


----------



## Theclassof2014 (Jun 23, 2011)

enfp's high score is medium on it so, we are the least sensitive? infj is super sensitive?


----------



## Theclassof2014 (Jun 23, 2011)

KIWIGIRL! i was switchin off watching dexter and on this! lol i love that show


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

25 

Well that's not really any surprise...


----------



## Contemplation (May 28, 2010)

My score was 22, but again some of the questions are very similar and my score could have been higher.

I'm reading "The Highly Sensitive Person In Love" by Elaine N. Aron, Ph.D. ; (same website as the OP link).

This book reveals and describes a lot of my feelings and behaviour , sometimes to a detail I would never be able to describe myself.

I believe the best way to live as an HSP is to accept and love yourself.


----------



## Vala Faye (Aug 18, 2011)

25...figures.


----------



## overand (Jul 29, 2010)

oh yay i got a 100% on my test. do i get a gold star??
umm. yeah considering i have had about 2 minutes of me time in the past year and a half, i just lash out now. i lose jobs faster than the nasdaq drops points.


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 15, 2011)

23...
now i know the reason why hunger pangs and pain render me helpless and unable to function...


----------



## Dustdevil (Jul 17, 2011)

I got a 26........ D: I do love Mrs. Aron's books.


----------



## Geai (Jun 22, 2011)

23. Wow, wasn't expecting anything that high. :/


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Balls! I clicked the wrong one, sorry. It should've been 'ENFP 0-9'.

I used to be incredibly sensitive as a teenager, though years of growing up with T friends has massively improved that aspect of my personality. Whilst I am not immune to being hurt from time to time, I have a much thicker skin than I used to... and quite possibly one of the thickest skins among my family and peers, which is no small thing believe me.

I guess years of T bombardment does that for you @[email protected]


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

INxP, 5. Most of the things I checked were basically related to having a lot of things to do.


----------



## Inspire (Apr 19, 2010)

You have indicated that 11 of the items are true of you.


weird, i expected much more.

i am basically very sensitive except that i love loud noises, and crowds. but i dont like day light, i am sensitive to that.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

5 yawn, loud noises and stuff

who doesn't get annoyed when people ask them to do 15 things on top of the 53 things they're already doing, or when there are loud noises like police sirens emanating nearby?


----------



## sand_at_your_feet (Aug 24, 2011)

21 
sigh. 
i used to get made fun of for being sensitive when i was younger. now that people have realized how harsh the world is, i guess someone like me who is empathetic to their problems is much more likeable. lol 

i dont really care, i'd rather be "sensitive" then senseless.


----------



## ericajoy (May 20, 2011)

You know what is hard for me? Smells. Smells that I can taste in the back of my throat and make it hard to breath, like the deodorant or cleaning supply aisles at Target... I don't go to indoor malls because of the constant bombardment of what smells and tastes like toxicity. Does anyone else experience chemical sensitivity like this? Is this part of HSP?


----------



## ardentauthor (Jul 7, 2011)

I checked every single one. I'm extremely sensitive...


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

If it matters, I checked 19 of them. (I tried to only count the extremes.)

What's funny, though, is that while I typically score as INTP on MBTI tests, often the secondary guess by the software on my type is INFJ. 
I took a dating site personality test a few weeks back, and it turns out they use the MBTI... and they told me I was INFJ.
Also, Oldham's "Sensitive" is one of my two highest categories in that system, which is usually associated with INFJ; and I had a lot of Avoidant behaviors persisting into my 30's.
I'm very sure about my type, but I have that whole other layer of me that might not be expected.

I really really don't like unexpected and/or loud noises. The person I'm staying with has a very loud sneeze, and when she sneezes near me without warning, I literally have to get control because I automatically want to hit her, it's just a reflex... I immediately freak out. That's the way it is with loud noises in general, and at night I need to use a noise machine or I won't be able to sleep since I'll hear every little sound.

And aside from smell and taste (I typically have allergies and those senses have never been good), I've got pretty a nuanced aesthetic sense for sound, sight, and touch.


----------



## brightlywound (Jul 17, 2011)

15. Less sensitive than I thought. Phew.


----------

